# Cars & Coffee



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Riley is adorable! How old is she?

I see some nice Corvettes in the background of one of the photos. Cool!


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Riley is adorable! How old is she?
> 
> I see some nice Corvettes in the background of one of the photos. Cool!


Riley is 14 weeks old. There's always a good showing of Corvettes, Ferraris and Porsche's at my local Cars and Coffee. Occasionally there's some Lamborghinis, McLarens, and Aston Martins sprinkled into the mix as well. And of course, there's those who, like me, have their pups in tow!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Riley's adorable, enjoying her pictures. 

Must be fun going to the car shows with her. 
I see those really nice Corvettes too, they look great.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Great for socialization!


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

goldy1 said:


> Great for socialization!


Indeed it is. Riley loves going to meet all the people and other pups!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

MarcWinkman said:


> Indeed it is. Riley loves going to meet all the people and other pups!


OMG Riley is so pretty because I have a real weakness for really feminine Goldn females and she looks like a 'Daddy's Little Girl'  I took Cara with me in the car from the moment I got her and into all my daily social situations. Result ? 12 years of riding around the country with me and being able to join in any social situation. You are doing good Marc! P.S. I had A M Z-3 3.01 when I got Cara and she and I cruised that while she grew up....people loved seeing her in the passenger seat....then a Cayman S.. (they were/are both Red)....she had her head out the window and people would just light up. Sabrina will be growing up in the Cayman S...not bad 








Sabrina -11/14/15 (Gotcha Day) - Daughter of Tag
Cara Mia - 7/3-7/15 - My forever Little girl Heart-Golden - Pennylane Golden


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice to see a fellow Delawarian on the forum! I don't see too much of us on here..

Riley is such a pretty girl! You're doing a great job socializing her


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes totally agree! We've been doing this with Winchester since he was a tiny baby. He loves it so much and is totally used to loud exhaust and turbo spool. Lol. Cute photo


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

aesthetic said:


> Nice to see a fellow Delawarian on the forum! I don't see too much of us on here..
> 
> Riley is such a pretty girl! You're doing a great job socializing her


Hey  I got Cara in Delaware so as far as I am concerned...Delaware is the 'Golden State' of the U.S. !!!




Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 - Pennylane - Daddy's forever Heart Golden


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

You could have snuck in one picture of your car. Even if you put Riley behind the wheel to make it a dog picture.

Max


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

PrincessDaisy said:


> You could have snuck in one picture of your car. Even if you put Riley behind the wheel to make it a dog picture.
> 
> Max


 Ask and, ye shall receive I suppose, here's the car that brings Riley and I to Cars and Coffee on Saturdays, my 2013 Audi S4 that's been modded a bit here and there.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Great idea for a new thread Pay attention ))))


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice car Marc. You are taking good care of Riley.

Princess Daisy prefers my "hunting Jeep", 1983 Grande Wagoneer Limited to my wife's 2004 Volvo S60. I guess the Jeep means ducks or dove, and the Volvo means vet or bath. LOL

Max


----------



## MarcWinkman (Oct 28, 2015)

PrincessDaisy said:


> Nice car Marc. You are taking good care of Riley.
> 
> Princess Daisy prefers my "hunting Jeep", 1983 Grande Wagoneer Limited to my wife's 2004 Volvo S60. I guess the Jeep means ducks or dove, and the Volvo means vet or bath. LOL
> 
> Max


Thanks. Riley loves going for rides. She rides in the S4 to fun stuff and to the vet. We haven't done ride to the groomer yet, though since she's still small enough that she's manageable for a good shampooing at home and she doesn't need the occasional trim yet either. 

And here are a couple of pictures of Riley patiently waiting to go for a ride to Cars And Coffee this past weekend!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice dog and car.

dlm


----------



## captainbeer (Jan 10, 2017)

Riley is adorable!! Very cute looking pooch


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

So cute!!! Come on Dad, let's go already!!!!


----------



## Katemart589 (Mar 30, 2017)

This is really adorable. Awesome.


----------

